# maltese in mexico???



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

just wondering to myself if there are any members of SM who are living in mexico with their malts. i havent seen one malt other than my cosmo where i live (cancun) and my vet (very popular lady!) said she knows of only two more who have the same owner, and even those are slightly over the weight for a standard malt. also if anyone knows if they are any reputable breeders in mexico city or elsewhere because i know there are none close by. i am really getting the bug for another baby and also so cosmo has a playmate but i dont want to make the same mistake as last time. i want to deal direct with a reputable breeder and research my ass off! gracias!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

There is MMO who is in Mexico City. She shows hers. She would be an excellent resource for you. You can pm her by either locating her using Member Map or Members in the SM tool bar. btw, you need to put yourself on the Member Map.


----------

